# Reducing flow on Koralia Nano.....??



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

So, in order to create a completely "dead-zone" free environment, I bought a Koralia Nano (240 gph) to help create a circular pattern in Tank flow. 

It's super compact, and super silent. It's nice, but still a little too Fast. Anyone ever try to "mod" the Nano, or have a suggestion on how to reduce the flow rate?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Close off some of the vents (openings) in my reef tank, I clean mine regularly. The coraline algae, and film algae build up, and noticeably reduces flow.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bebu (Jul 24, 2009)

J_T said:


> Close off some of the vents (openings) in my reef tank, I clean mine regularly. The coraline algae, and film algae build up, and noticeably reduces flow.
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


I was thinking About that, but I couldn't figure out how. How would you suggest I do that?

Someone also suggested shaving the impeller blades...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Silicone is what I would use. Gob some on scrap cardboard, then use a tooth pick to spead some in the gaps. It won't need to be perfect, as you are just reducing flow.

To test how mich blockage you need, without so much trial and eror. I would use lettuce, or similar that wont harm the tank, once you have flow the way you'd like, you know how much area to restrict with the silicone.

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------

